# [courier-imap] file collision

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Bonjour,

Lors de l'installation de courier-imap, j'ai le message d'erreur suivant :

```
 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 *    /usr/share/man/man1/maildirmake.1.bz2

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * mail-mta/netqmail-1.05-r8

 *    /usr/share/man/man1/maildirmake.1.bz2
```

L'ajout de l'option "-collision-protect" dans la variable FEATURES n'y change rien.

Comment puis-je résoudre ce problème ?

----------

## guilc

C'est pas tout jeune comme problème : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=61116

Si tu veux aller vite, rm /usr/share/man/man1/maildirmake.1.bz2

Après tout, ce n'est qu'une page man...

----------

